# Red vs. Blue GT fender badges



## Johnny Quest fo (May 25, 2011)

Is it true that red GT badges on an R32 means it's a GTR, while blue GT badges there denotes any lesser model?


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Blue = Non turbo
Red = Turbo IIRC.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

As above.


----------



## Johnny Quest fo (May 25, 2011)

So Red only means that is is a turbo car, but is not specific to the GTR's?


----------



## Johnny Quest fo (May 25, 2011)

Also, what is "IIRC"?


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

IIRC = If I Recall Correctly


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Red is for turbo blue is for na (at least for the r33).


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Few pics

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/96805-blue-gt-badges-what-model-were-they.html


----------



## Johnny Quest fo (May 25, 2011)

Right on. Thanks for the information!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> Red is for turbo blue is for na (at least for the r33).


That is correct on all Skylines with GT badges.


----------

